# Arborist/Climber needed Seacoast NH



## lhitchcock (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi,
I'm searching for a climber for a friend's tree care company in Portsmouth, NH.
2-3 years climbing experience,clean driving record and certified or certifiable as an Arborist. $30-$40,000 + benefits. Anyone interested?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 28, 2006)

what if i can only spike my trims will ya still hire meh? 3-4 years seems like that what you want here from arborist site.


----------



## lhitchcock (Mar 28, 2006)

*arborist/climber*

Certainly spiking your trims for removal jobs isn't a problem, but trimming trees where the bucket truck can't go requires rope climbing. Are you interested in relocating to NH?


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 29, 2006)

Possibly In a few more years. I dont spike trims by the way, how big are your trees? i am also looking at CAli and Washingston state just because I like the huge trees.

NC has some of the largest trees Ive climbed up before.Biltmore Forest..


----------

